# Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit mi fa impazzire(risolto)

## Sbragone

Salve a tutti.

Vi espongo subito il problema.

Ho acquistato la scheda madre dx38bt dell'intel,sono riuscito a far funzionare quasi tutte le periferiche tranne appunto  la scheda di rete.

La scheda di rete è la Intel Corporation 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection [8086:294c].

Ho provato il modulo e1000 presente nel kernel versione 2.6.25-gentoo-r4, ma non supporta la scheda in questione perchè è necessaria una versione più recente.

Allora ho scaricato gli ultimi due rilasci del sorgente del driver per essere precisi e1000-8.0.1 e e il precendente   e1000-7.6.15.5.

Li ho compilati e installati come moduli e niente, nessuno dei due vuole far partite la scheda .

L'unico errore che ho notato a quale non so porre rimedio accade quando carico il modulo:

modprobe e1000

dmesg vedo scritto:

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.6.15.5

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:19.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:19.0 to 64

e1000: 0000:00:19.0: e1000_probe: (PCI Express:2.5Gb/s:Width x1) 00:1c:c0:3c:3b:ed

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Perchè mi dice "eth0: link is not ready" ????????????????

Se controllo con ifconfig se l'interfaccia è disponibile mi da:

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1c:c0:3c:3b:ed  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:f4:5d:87:77  

          inet addr:192.168.1.4  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::240:f4ff:fe5d:8777/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1947255 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1039129 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2880565308 (2.6 GiB)  TX bytes:80477555 (76.7 MiB)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0xe800 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:32944 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:32944 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:6893891 (6.5 MiB)  TX bytes:6893891 (6.5 MiB)

Quando lancio dhcp:

Bringing up interface eth0

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

err, eth0: timed out

err, eth0: lease expired 556635 seconds ago

warn, eth0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.121.134                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     received address 169.254.121.134/16  

A questo punto se provo a pingare:

 ping 169.254.121.134

PING 169.254.121.134 (169.254.121.134) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 169.254.121.134 ping statistics ---

10 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 9015ms

Non ho più idee , ogni aiuto è gradito.

ciao AleLast edited by Sbragone on Mon May 19, 2008 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flocchini

la prima scemata che mi viene in mente e': perche' non l'e1000e come modulo?   :Question: 

----------

## Sbragone

Provato , si comporta esattamente come l'e1000 , mi da gli stessi errori.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Sia compilando la versione presente nel kernel che il driver esterno scaricado da: https://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/

ho provato quello interno al kernel e l'ultima versione scaricata da suorceforge.net niente da fare sempre  :

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Sono stato un po frettoloso ricontrollando bene oltre all'errore sopra scritto da quando ho caricato e1000e appare anche: 

0000:00:19.0: eth0: Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

E adesso funziona tutto 

Grazie per il consiglio 

ciao

----------

## flocchini

bene  :Wink:   ricordati di aggiungere il tag risolto :p

----------

